# Norethisterone messed things up before ivf



## joycep (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi - has anyone else had problems with Norethisterone? Last month after 2 weeks of this pill and buserlin, they found a massive cyst that had grown so my ivf cycle was cancelled. This month the cyst had disappeared so I have started again. But I stopped the Norethisterone 8 days ago now and still no period and it doesn't feel like it is coming. It should have arrived 2-3 days after stopping. I am definitely not pregnant. I don't have pcos or anything and after the last 4.5 years of trying the one thing I can guarantee is my period arriving no later than CD27 so I can't understand why a pill that is suppose to control my cycle is having the opposite effect. 
Could it be a knock on effect of last month? It is just all a bit worrying.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Joycep

I was given Norethisterone to stop me having my period when i started down reg on day 21 as i have a short luteal phase.  I only had 2 a day for 5 days but it still delayed mine. I had a few days of spotting but it wasn't until 5 days after stopping that i properly bled so it pushed out my start date by a couple of days.

Have you spoken to your clinic about it?


----------



## joycep (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Shiny. I did go and speak with a nurse and she said I should see whether it appears over the weekend. This isn't normal apparently. But it just doesn't feel like it is going to come. Just worried because I had a womb scratch last month which was very painful and I'm worried that it has done something me...Ashermans or something ghastly. I hope I'm obviously jumping to conclusions but I've had so many things that have gone wrong, I am always on alert!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Try not to worry  - i totally understand your frustration though. 

Keep speaking to your clinic.  If needs be, they must be able to do bloods or a scan to see whats happening in there.  My clinic could tell i was ready to start from my scan last week....


----------

